# Is it me??



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

I might be having one of my many 'senior moments', but we've just bought one of the Cadac Carri Chefs - model 8150, I think - and want to use it on the external BBQ point on the M/H (Hymer B680 Starline). Having bought the rubber hosing (as an extra ???), a jubilee clip and the brass 'thingy' for connecting to the external BBQ point, I set about putting it all together - not a problem. Turned on the red valve on the external point, turned on the switch on the Cadac, sparked the piezo-electric button - nothing!!! The reason for the lack of flame in the Cadac area - no gas coming through!!. So disconnected the hose from the cadac, turned the red valve on again and sniffed for gas - none. Took off the hose from the 'brass thingy' on the external point on the M/H and tried again - still no smell of gas. Mmmm, so now I'm thinking the problem is with the M/H gas supply. We have a Gaslow system - could this be the problem? I've tried with one bottle valve open only and with both bottles open - still no gas at BBQ point. So temporarily we had to cancel the BBQ and cook in the M/H, drowning our sorrows with an almost fatal intake of red wine and lager for the boys and white wine and pink champagne for the girls!! So now I wonder if there is something I'm missing in the procedure of getting gas to the external BBQ point. The Hymer book suggests its just a case of turning the red vave to 'open' and thats it. We're still a bit new to motorhoming, so we could be missing something really simple. Do any of you fine people (especially any Hymer owners) have any clues??

Andy & Kevin


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

If you can cook with gas in the MH but you have no gas at the outside point, then you have either a inline tap in the off position or you have no connection to the outside point or you have a blockage somewhere, my guess is a tap in the off position


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most probably an isolating gas valve somewhere. They usually seem to be mounted in blocks, maybe under the kitchen area or the gas locker exterior area.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I love your remedy for the disappointment at lack of BBQ. I'm sure you might not mind using the remedy next time :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Sue


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the initial remedy and those suggested are workable, so I'll ask my question:

Is today considered fine English weather for a BBQ, or am I posting in the "any time is fine" club?? :? :? 

I asked because a truly magnificent soul (at least in my book) put up his awning, chairs and BBQ grill during the hour or so break in the rain last week. I'll brave it too if acceptable


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

I agree with the thoughts that there is probably another isolator somewhere .... but where is the question? Anyone familiar with the layout of our Hymer (its the one with the rear transverse bed and the L-shaped lounge area) and who might know where other isolators may be. It wouldn't be that you have to turn off the cooker isolator, would it?

Suenliam - you mean there might be another remedy!!!!

RAH - anytime is a good time for a BBQ, as long as you accompany it with a few good friends and several glasses of something tasty (and preferably alcoholic!!). If the BBQ season hasn't officially started yet, then I hereby decree that as of 17:45 17 March 2008 ...... GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

thedoc. We have a Swift and they have a manifold under the cupboard next to the cooker with a separate tap for cooker fridge and so on. Sounds like your problem.........Good Luck Bob.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess you have a different bbq point than the one on my 680. Mine is just inside the gas locker, with a red isolator valve. 

I have got all the bits, but haven't tried it out yet. I was going to give it a go when we are away at Easter.........but i think i'll give it a miss due to the low temps  

Doug


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Thanks carper (my.... thats's a big one you're holding in your picture, fish that is!!). My red isolator valve is on the outside below the kitchen window along with the outside water point, under a white plastic cover. I've had another look and must admit to still being mystified. The previous owner is away in Spain somewhere at the moment, hopefully he'll be able to shed some light on it, I'll email him next month. Bit disappointing though, we wanted to try the BBQ out when we have our 2 week holiday over Easter. Can't use the Gaslow to fuel it so I wonder if anybody knows if its OK to carry another smaller (7K) gas bottle in the M/H garage, or do they have to be kept in the gas locker.

Andy & Kevin


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

*I'm sure you have looked here ...*

We have the same model and a BBQ point that was installed by the previous owner, but without Gaslow.

In our case, the line from the bottle (with inline propane regulator attached to the active bottle) is attached to a copper tee on the back of the locker. One of the connections from the tee goes back to the isolation taps above the drawer in the kitchen. The other connection goes forward to the BBQ point. This copper pipe has been fed up into the sliding wooden locker to the right of the driver's seat (ours is a LHD). The exposed pipe in the locker has a separate isolation valve for the external BBQ point.

It seems unlikely that you have the same configuration as the pipe and isolation valve are clearly visible.

Is it possible that when the Gaslow was fitted, the BBQ feed was disconnected?

If you now have a regulator attached to the back of the locker and previously had the old configuration attached directly to the bottle, perhaps the BBQ connection was lost during the conversion. If you know who fitted the Gaslow they may be able to advise.

PS - I will be fitting a single Gaslow with manual change over to standard 11kg. bottle, in near future. I would be interested to hear more about your arrangement. If possible could you PM me. Thanks in anticipation.

jem


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*I'm sure you have looked here ...*

Thanks jemshome, I think our BBQ point would have been fitted when M/H was new (as most of the accessories were) and so the piping is probably well hidden, but I'll certainly compare it when I get the M/H from the storage site on Thursday. The Gaslow was fitted later, so you might be right in thinking it may have been disconnected then. If you'd like to PM me your email address, I'll send you a few photos of our gaslow system (its a 2 bottle version) or if you'd rather not I'll try and cut down the size of photos so they will work on MHF. I'm afraid my knowledge of M/H stuff is still very 'wanting, but I'm enjoying the learning curve I'm on - even though it is sometimes very steep!!

Andy & Kevin


----------



## jack01 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Thedoc

I think you will be ok to carry an extra gas cylinder providing you secure it safely. Last year I took 3 cylinders cos I was unsure how much gas we might use, so erred on the cautious side. Incidentally the Cadac is a great piece of kit but a pain to keep it in a clean condition.
Happy BBQ ing
Jack01


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

I carry 2x camping gaz bottles in the locker by the door step (not a garage or part of the habitation storage). These are specifically for the Cadac and a 2 ring grill which we use all the time when we’re in France/Spain/Portugal – and the UK in the summer. 

I particularly wanted the blue camping gaz ones as these are available just about everywhere in Europe. I also wanted the flexibility to put the outside ‘kitchen’ anywhere to make best use of whichever pitch we find ourselves in – as opposed to being constrained to a metre from the external gas point. 

With this set-up we use a fraction of the gas we used before when we cooked inside the van using the big red butanes in the gas locker. These are now only called on if we want to use the oven or don’t have electric for some reason to provide hot water or run the fridge. Over a 3 month trip we typically use just one of the butanes and just two camping gaz cylinders – the later used once a day usually, twice if we fancy a cooked breakfast. They seem to go on forever and as I mentioned, pretty much every camp site abroad stock them whereas UK Calor Gas is a no-no.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thedoc: Andy & Kevin

Answer me this guys.....why is it so acceptable to ask questions for help on here but not when you out and about driving and totally lost eh eh eh??????

Only joking - it's just my other 'alf will never ask for directions when we get lost and it drives me nuts.

Anyhoo, this may not help you two but if you are picking up your MH from storage are there any helpful dealers (oops did I just say that 8O ) you could pop into on way home and ask them to check out your gas supply etc?

We spend half our life with our noses in manuals and books or on websites trying to find out stuff and have to say we mostly get help on this wonderful website but sometimes a trip into the experts is so much easier.


Good Luck and mind the eyebrows when firing up the barbie :lol: 


Maura


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for the helpful comments so far. 

Thanks for the info MHv2, looks like we may have made a good purchase from what you say about the Cadac. Will bear in mind the about Camping Gaz on the continent. 

I know what you mean Maura, hate the thought of asking the people who ought to know - but can't explain why!! Maybe I will try our local "Discover" dealer, they were very friendly when we were looking to buy, but then they would wouldn't they, or am I being too much of a cynic?


----------

